# Can I use scanned copy of documents from my sponsor for tourist visa application



## kitty (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi there! My boyfriend in Australia want to invite me to visit him for xmas holiday, so now we are planning to apply for a *visitor visa* (subclass 600) for me. Is it possible if he just send me through email the *scanned copy* of his letter of invitation together with his supporting documents like bank statements, payslip, ITR, employment letter, etc (he said he is going to bring those documents to Justice of Peace to certify it before he scan and send it to me).
*Will the embassy accept scanned documents only as part of the application from my sponsor?* cos it will make us save more time. Hope someone give me an answer about it.. Thanks in advance


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

What is the point of certifying the documents if you are going to scan them anyway. I don't think you need to certify the documents but the sponsor should write a sponsorship letter detailing the support he/she will provide and sign and date the letter. Again, this is not mandatory but this is what people generally do. I will advice to get the original letter and other stuff even if it takes a little extra time.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe you can lodge the 600 visa online. According to my fiancee's case officer for his PMV alot of countries can now lodge the 600 online. Maybe you can try that.

On the note of scanned documents, I scanned and emailed the documents to my fiancee when he lodged his first tourist visa and was not an issue. Also we did not get my passport or payslips certified.

Also you are cutting it abit fine to get a tourist visa before xmas. The cut off for processing for xmas was 8th of November, so anything received after that they will not guarantee that it is processed intime.

Also are you providing your own bank statement to show that you have enough funds? Some embassies will not take funds from the sponsor (not to get sponsor confused with the sponsor for the family sponsored visa) and say that the onus is on the applicant to show that they have enough funds.


----------



## nora_5470 (Aug 2, 2013)

In my experience I had 3 times tourist visa and sponsored by my fiancee. I submitted all original copies (invitation letter, cert. of employment, stat dec) his bank account and his credit card SOA (internet copy). On my part, I had, bank statement (most important your account is active) I didn't have much in my account., my cert. of employment, income tax, my cert of title of property, and my itinerary. And I got my visa after a month.


----------



## kitty (Sep 21, 2013)

*Did you sent the invitation letter as scanned copy by email or by post*



Mish said:


> I believe you can lodge the 600 visa online. According to my fiancee's case officer for his PMV alot of countries can now lodge the 600 online. Maybe you can try that.
> 
> On the note of scanned documents, I scanned and emailed the documents to my fiancee when he lodged his first tourist visa and was not an issue. Also we did not get my passport or payslips certified.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mish.. Just wanna know if you just sent the scanned copy of your letter of invitation by email to your fiancee with the other documents? Or did you send the letter of invitation by post?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

kitty said:


> Hi, Mish.. Just wanna know if you just sent the scanned copy of your letter of invitation by email to your fiancee with the other documents? Or did you send the letter of invitation by post?


Everything was emailed to him. But of course each embassy differs. Honestly I think you don't have the time to wait for it to come by post anyway if you want to be here for xmas. It could be touch and go as it is. Again depends on the embassy some are more busier than others.


----------



## kitty (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



Mish said:


> Everything was emailed to him. But of course each embassy differs. Honestly I think you don't have the time to wait for it to come by post anyway if you want to be here for xmas. It could be touch and go as it is. Again depends on the embassy some are more busier than others.


Thanks for your response, Mish! I just had lodged my application this Saturday, Nov23.. And it get easier using scanned copies of docs with my application. I just hope and pray for the approval hehe


----------

